

The History of Libraries Through the Ages - edw519
http://www.zencollegelife.com/the-history-of-libraries-through-the-ages/

======
billswift
If you are interested in the history of libraries, I strongly recommend Henry
Petroski's "The Book on the Bookshelf" [http://www.amazon.com/Book-Bookshelf-
Henry-Petroski/dp/03757...](http://www.amazon.com/Book-Bookshelf-Henry-
Petroski/dp/0375706399/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272392497&sr=8-1) .
It's both full of information and an entertaining read.

